# Strange HD Charges On My Recent Activity



## tomcdman (Aug 11, 2007)

Excuse me if this has already been posted, but I found this in my recent billing activity from today:

Date Access Card Description Amount Tax 
09/10/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Sports HD Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/10/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Cinemax HD Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/10/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Starz HD Charge $0.00 $0.00

Interesting.


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

I haven't noticed anything like that on my bill, but it is still showing last months information so maybe it will show up once it updates to September.


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

09/10/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/10/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/10/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/10/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx HD Access $-6.99 $0.00 
09/10/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx HD Access $6.99 $0.00 


Me too, what the heck is the $6.99 charge and then credit?


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

These charges are from D* activating your account to receive the HD from these services when D10 goes live.


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

09/10/2007	xxxxxxxx2496	Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
09/10/2007	xxxxxxxx2496	Cinemax HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/10/2007	xxxxxxxx2496	Starz HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/10/2007	xxxxxxxx2496	HD Access	$-6.99	$-0.35
09/10/2007	xxxxxxxx2496	HD Access	$6.99	$0.35

hmmm


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

Someone call a CSR and ask. Let us know.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

What packages are you guys running? Premium?


----------



## tomcdman (Aug 11, 2007)

VeniceDre said:


> What packages are you guys running? Premium?


I have the premium package


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Nothing on mine, but my bill generates on the 4th...... But nothing in recent activity either.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

SDizzle said:


> Nothing on mine, but my bill generates on the 4th...... But nothing in recent activity either.


Looks like it was in the middle of their billing cycles... Hence the odd dollar amount for HD Access, then refunded back to their accounts.


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

I've seen the HD charge/credit thing after a tech support call. The tech said he had to take off and then add back on HD service to get my HD locals to work again...


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

I believe that this will put all accounts with the HD access charge into the grandfathered status before the new HD Extra Pack charges take effect on September 19.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

DVDKingdom said:


> These charges are from D* activating your account to receive the HD from these services when D10 goes live.


How do you know that?


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

rcoleman111 said:


> How do you know that?


This is the same way Showtime HD, HBO HD, locals HD are done.


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

Adding new tiers for the new channels to peoples cards I imagine.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I've got no insider info on this, but it does make sense that it would have something to do with the new satellite.


----------



## 86n96 (Jul 11, 2007)

kind of OT, but what is this?:

08/29/2007	xxxxxxxxxxxx	For Engineering Only - Charge $0.00 $0.00


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

86n96 said:


> kind of OT, but what is this?:
> 
> 08/29/2007	xxxxxxxxxxxx	For Engineering Only - Charge $0.00 $0.00


I believe that is something done on D*s side once you network your receivers and connect them to the internet.


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

I didn't have mine networked when that Engineering Charge showed up...


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

I thought someone said that everyone with an HR20 had it or something


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

86n96 said:


> kind of OT, but what is this?:
> 
> 08/29/2007	xxxxxxxxxxxx	For Engineering Only - Charge $0.00 $0.00


That's the VOD authorization billing line item.


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

strange bill; me too just went to my account and some of this i don't see on my tv like statrz-hd?

09/09/2007 xxxxxxxx7315 Black Snake Moan (HD) - Charge $4.99 $0.00
09/09/2007 xxxxxxxx7315 HD Extra Pack - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/09/2007 xxxxxxxx7315 SHOWTIME HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/09/2007 xxxxxxxx7315 HBO HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/09/2007 xxxxxxxx7315 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/09/2007 xxxxxxxx7315 LOCALS HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/09/2007 xxxxxxxx7315 Sunday Ticket HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/09/2007 xxxxxxxx7315 HD Access $1.67 $0.00 
09/09/2007 xxxxxxxx7315 PREMIER - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/09/2007 xxxxxxxx7315 NFL SUNDAY TICKET - Charge $69.99 $0.00 
09/09/2007 xxxxxxxx7315 DIRECTV DVR Service $0.00 $0.00 
09/09/2007 xxxxxxxx7315 HBO and CINEMAX - Disconnect Adj $-4.00 $0.00 
09/09/2007 xxxxxxxx7315 PLUS HD DVR - Disconnect Adj $-11.67 $0.00


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

Eagle, if what you posted is what is in your recent activity. You are the first to have the HD Extra Pack listed, which was seen on the pdf that was posted a few days ago, dated 9/6/07!


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

Grydlok said:


> 09/10/2007	xxxxxxxx2496	Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 09/10/2007	xxxxxxxx2496	Cinemax HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
> 09/10/2007	xxxxxxxx2496	Starz HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
> 09/10/2007	xxxxxxxx2496	HD Access	$-6.99	$-0.35
> ...


you have starz hd on tv?


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

well i called directv yesterday do to troubles of the buffalo-Denver Game (Audio Problems)
they ask me if i have BBC Connectors i said yes.
then ask you have HD I see you want all HD Channels ,they say you have all your channels on anyways so there won't be any charges for 4 months and i quoted sure .have'nt notice nothing until i came to this topic and wow looked over my account...
hope i make sense.


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

Jesus Christ these people are friggin morons...

I just checked my bill right now:

09/08/2007 xxxxxxxx8285 PLUS HD DVR - Charge $69.99 $0.00 
09/08/2007 xxxxxxxx8285 NFL SUNDAY TICKET - Charge $45.80 $0.00 
09/08/2007 xxxxxxxx8285 NFL SUNDAY TICKET Superfan - Charge $33.00 $0.00 
09/07/2007 xxxxxxxx8285 Service Call - Charge $70.00 $0.00 


*I CANCELLED SuperFan two weeks ago, and they said they were going to credit my account for the 1 payment I had already made, but instead they BILLED ME AGAIN!!
*$70 FOR A DAMN SERVICE CALL?!?! The guy was here FIVE MINUTES, and both DIRECTV (when I called) and the service guy said I wasn't being charged for it



SCREW THIS CRAP... I'M CALLING AND CUSSING THESE IDIOTS OUT TOMORROW. HOW MANY TIMES DO THEY HAVE TO SCREW MY ACCOUNT UP BEFORE THEY GET IT RIGHT?!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

heisman said:


> 09/10/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 09/10/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 09/10/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 09/10/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx HD Access $-6.99 $0.00
> ...


I have the Premiere package and those are the exact items listed for me.


----------



## Carbon (Sep 22, 2006)

09/10/2007	xxxxxxxx5916	Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
09/10/2007	xxxxxxxx5916	Cinemax HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/10/2007	xxxxxxxx5916	Starz HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/10/2007	xxxxxxxx5916	HD Access	$-6.99	$0.00
09/10/2007	xxxxxxxx5916	HD Access	$6.99	$0.003

Me too. I guess this is a sign of progress (as far as the new channels coming online).


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Premiere Package here, but no charges....gimme the "charges"! I want me some HD!!


----------



## borghe (Oct 6, 2006)

I don't see any charges on my bill, but then again I don't get charged like many of you are saying. I have the premiere package and the only items on my bill are the package, HD Access fee, DVR fee ($0). I vaguely remember fees like that when I first signed added HD in 2002, but I guess I never realized that those were dropped from my bill.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

I have Premier, and those charges are on my account. They appeared yesterday. My guess is that's how Directv authorizes in its system new premium channels that are part of a package. Months ago, I saw something similar when I switched to Premier (e.g. the bill showed 0.00 "charges" for HBO-HD and Showtime HD).


----------



## radlynch (Jul 4, 2006)

I had xxxxxxxxx Engineering Charge 0.00 and was told it is for getting the BBC connectors


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I have the Premier Package and still do not have any new HD charges on my account.


----------



## HoosierBoy (May 25, 2007)

I also have the Premier package w/ HD access and nothing on my account also. Recent activity is still showing last month's bill.

I would feel better if those "charges" were on my bill!


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Just checked mine. Under "My Programming" on the upper right side, I only have Total Choice Plus and the DVR service listed - my HD access is missing. When I go to View Recent Activity, it shows the $9.99 HD access fee being applied to my bill today - 9/11/07.

Something strange going on. I didn't check any of the HD channels in the 70s this morning, but I was watching the football game in HD last night on ESPN.


----------



## Sintori (Sep 5, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> Just checked mine. Under "My Programming" on the upper right side, I only have Total Choice Plus and the DVR service listed - my HD access is missing. When I go to View Recent Activity, it shows the $9.99 HD access fee being applied to my bill today - 9/11/07.
> 
> Something strange going on. I didn't check any of the HD channels in the 70s this morning, but I was watching the football game in HD last night on ESPN.


I checked my HR20 before leaving the house, same ole channels....


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

EaglePC said:


> you have starz hd on tv?


Nope, I'm waiting like everyone else.


----------



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

i have the 'For engineering only' charge but nothing else...TC Plus locals here also...


----------



## mika911 (May 2, 2006)

These things aren't showing up on my bill. Will I still get the channels?


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

I do not have Premier, just Total Choice Plus with HD Access and I am showing the credit and rebill of HD access.


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

Totat Choice vanilla and HD and no billing activity for me...


----------



## ajwillys (Jun 14, 2006)

I have the old Total Choice with HD and DVR. I get the same charges as you guys, but mine are for a few cents more....

09/11/2007	xxxxxxxx6254	HD Access $-7.66 $-0.50
09/11/2007	xxxxxxxx6254	HD Access	$7.66	$0.50

FWIW, I still have this one...

09/05/2007	xxxxxxxx6254	HD Access $9.99 $0.65


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

I have Premium package as well, and I do not get the 6.99 charges.

Here are what I see on mine:
09/10/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/10/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/10/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/10/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx HD Access $9.99 $0.00 


Went to change Programming all the way to the end withouth changing anything to see what happens and here is what I get:

Cinemax HD $0.00 / included w/Cinemax service 
SHOWTIME HD $0.00 / included w/SHOWTIME Service 
LOCALS HD $0.00 / included w/Local Programming 
HBO HD $0.00 / included w/HBO Service 
Starz HD $0.00 / included w/Starz service 

Cannot see the Sports HD though.

I guess they are preparing our bills for the big show.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Total Choice Plus, HD Access, NFL ST + Superfan, HBO & Showtime, DVR Service.

No billing activity for me lately.


----------



## Sintori (Sep 5, 2007)

Premier + HD Access + Nascar Hotpass + 2 xtra receivers....

Nothing else out of the ordinary for me either. Whassup wit dat?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm not seeing any of the items on my recent activities. The last thing is 8/28 for Qwest billing. I have Total Choice+, HBO and HD access.


----------



## caimakale (Oct 31, 2006)

My charges are:

09/11/2007	xxxxxxxxxxxx	HD Access $-7.33 $-0.46
09/11/2007	xxxxxxxxxxxx	HD Access	$7.33	$0.46

The cost difference is probably due to the billing cycle and extra day added (others received this charge a day earlier). It doesn't matter much since it was billed and credited back.


----------



## Med 28 (Sep 4, 2007)

I have premier and HD access ST/SF Hotpass and EI here is whats new on my bill:
Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/10/2007 Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/10/2007 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/10/2007 HD Access $-6.99 $-0.38 
09/10/2007 HD Access $6.99 $0.


----------



## forecheck (Jun 13, 2002)

Premier for me, and nothing out of the ordinary on the recent activity page.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Excuse my embarrassing ignorance here (been too busy at work to keep up with some of this). Are we going to be charged extra for some of the HD channels coming online with this "HD Extra Pack"? I really should know this, but I'm asking anyways! :lol:


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

PoitNarf said:


> Excuse my embarrassing ignorance here (been too busy at work to keep up with some of this). Are we going to be charged extra for some of the HD channels coming online with this "HD Extra Pack"? I really should know this, but I'm asking anyways! :lol:


It depends on who you ask!

Some people say that we're not going to be paying extra, but the only semi "official" word we have is yes... I think. It's all kind of vague...

~Alan


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

Just noticed something strange on my D* account.

Under "Current Programming" is has:

DIRECTV DVR Service
DIRECTV Protection Plan
STARZ
TOTAL CHOICE PLUS


There used to be "HD Access" also listed but now it's not.

Also, in my recent activity, it has the following:

Date Access Card Description Amount Tax 
09/11/2007 xxxxxxxx2800 HD Access $-7.33 $0.00 
09/11/2007 xxxxxxxx2800 HD Access $7.33 $0.00 

Automatic payment of my bill just happened on 9/4 it has the $9.99 HD Access charge.

Have I suddenly lost the HD channels? I'm at work now, so I can't check.

One other thing. When I go to "TV Listings" on my D* account, the only HD channels showing in "My Channels" are ESPN-HD, DSHD, and PPVH. WTF????!!!!!


----------



## 66stang351 (Aug 10, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Excuse my embarrassing ignorance here (been too busy at work to keep up with some of this). Are we going to be charged extra for some of the HD channels coming online with this "HD Extra Pack"? I really should know this, but I'm asking anyways! :lol:





Alan Gordon said:


> It depends on who you ask!
> 
> Some people say that we're not going to be paying extra, but the only semi "official" word we have is yes... I think. It's all kind of vague...
> 
> ~Alan


Poit,

It appears that current subscribers who have HD Access will be grandfathered in with no extra charge. New subs and current subs who sign up for HD after the new channels go up will have to pay an extra 4.99 for the 6 channels that are not simulcast of SD content, HDNet-HDNet Movies-MHD-MGM-UHD-Smithsonian.

As Alan stated "It's all kind of vague", but that is what the documents appear to say.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

*Existing customers*
• Grandfather all customers with legacy HD
equipment
• Create new HD programming tier(s)
(DIRECTV HD EXTRA PACK) with separate
fee ($4.99) for remaining legacy customers

*New customers*
• Create new HD programming tier(s)
(DIRECTV HD EXTRA PACK) with separate
fee ($4.99)

It's easy to understand the new customers tier, but make of existing customers what you will...

It appears to me that all customers with "legacy HD equipment" (MPEG2) are grandfathered, but the remaining legacy customers (MPEG4) pay $4.99 a month.

But, rumor has it, that's not true... so maybe they changed their minds...

~Alan


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

i have total choice plus and received the charges as follows:

09/10/2007	xxxxxxxx1229	Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
09/10/2007	xxxxxxxx1229	HD Access	$-7.33	$-0.97
09/10/2007	xxxxxxxx1229	HD Access	$7.33	$0.97

i'm also not seeing "hd access" under my programming section on dtv.com's website.....however i am able to receive all hd channels. what's up with that?

funny thing to....out of curiousity i went thru the change my programming sequence to see if the 9.99 hd access was checkmarked. it wasnt. however, when i got to the final page to accept changes......it WAS listed. odd

am i gonna have to "upgrade" to the plus hd package since my package is no longer offered to get the new hd channels and not have everything screwed up?


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

I have this on my account:

08/30/2007	xxxxxxxx8151	For Engineering Only - Charge $0.00 $0.00


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

wmschultz said:


> I have this on my account:
> 
> 08/30/2007	xxxxxxxx8151	For Engineering Only - Charge $0.00 $0.00


That's the DOD enabled on your account!


----------



## kintaro (Dec 27, 2006)

Premier Package here, but not charges as of yet.


----------



## chrisb3 (Aug 29, 2007)

This is on my account as of today:

09/11/2007	xxxxxxxx	HD Access $-7.66 $0.00
09/11/2007	xxxxxxxx	HD Access $ 7.66 $0.00


I have Premier.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Alan Gordon said:


> *Existing customers*
> • Grandfather all customers with legacy HD
> equipment
> • Create new HD programming tier(s)
> ...


I think they are differentiating existing customers by those that already have HD equipment and HD activated on their accounts (legacy HD equipment) versus "remaining legacy customers" referring to existing customers who do not yet have HD equipment. For new customers and existing customers who add HD equipment to their accounts where they did not currently have HD equipment - those are the ones who would have to pay $4.99 to get those exclusively HD (i.e. no SD counterparts) channels.

For those not yet seeing the lines being posted by others on their accounts yet, has your account cycled to the next billing period? I think mine tends to be one of the later ones to cycle, so people tend to see these things a lot sooner than I do.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

i just upgraded from the total choice plus package to the plus hd dvr package to take no chances when the new hd channels come online. it's only 2.00 bucks and it's worth the piece of mind. the rumors on here about people that sub to no longer offered packages possibly being screwed come hd "light up" day made me do this. now i have a current package and no worries. the main reason i did this was because after those hd charges on the 10th appeared my hd access disappeared from the my programming tab on dtv.com. i just dont know why dtv doesnt convert people like me to one of their newer packages. i mean it's only 2 bucks more.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

gregftlaud said:


> i just dont know why dtv doesnt convert people like me to one of their newer packages. i mean it's only 2 bucks more.


Because not everybody is a freaking millionaire who can afford to spend $2.00 extra.

Everybody that can, you may continue lighting your cigars with $100 bills and pay DirecTV $2.00 more a month... 

~Alan


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Date Access Card Description Amount Tax
09/11/2007	xxxxxxxx6697	Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
09/11/2007	xxxxxxxx6697	HD Access	$-7.66	$0.00
09/11/2007	xxxxxxxx6697	HD Access	$7.66	$0.00
09/05/2007	xxxxxxxx	- Monthly Bill	$0.00	$0.00
09/05/2007	xxxxxxxx6697	TOTAL CHOICE PLUS	$51.99	$0.00
09/05/2007	xxxxxxxx6697	DIRECTV DVR Service	$5.99	$0.24
09/05/2007	xxxxxxxx4975	Additional Receiver - Charge	$4.99	$0.00
09/05/2007	xxxxxxxx5410	Additional Receiver - Charge	$4.99	$0.00
09/05/2007	xxxxxxxx9936	Leased Receiver	$4.99	$0.43
09/05/2007	xxxxxxxx6697	HD Access	$9.99	$0.00
09/05/2007	xxxxxxxx6697	HBO, STARZ!, and SHOWTIME - Charge	$34.00	$0.00
09/05/2007	xxxxxxxx6697	NFL SUNDAY TICKET - Charge	$45.80	$0.00
09/05/2007	xxxxxxxx6697	NFL SUNDAY TICKET Superfan - Charge	$33.00	$0.00


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

cforrest said:


> That's the DOD enabled on your account!


Great, now if I could just activate it. I didn't get the CE with the unlock code in it.


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

cforrest said:


> That's the DOD enabled on your account!


I have the same engineering message on my account, but I don't have DOD yet because I have a HR20-100. Why would I have a message about DOD when I can't even activate it yet?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

I have Plus HD DVR and no recent charge but they did clean up my Current Programming names

DIRECTV Equipment
DIRECTV Protection Plan
DIRECTV DVR Service
HBO and SHOWTIME
PLUS HD DVR
NFL SUNDAY TICKET
NFL SUNDAY TICKET Superfan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Snoofie said:


> I have the same engineering message on my account, but I don't have DOD yet because I have a HR20-100. Why would I have a message about DOD when I can't even activate it yet?


I have a HR20-700 (but I didn't receive it until the Tuesday after 0190) and it was added to my account the night that I activated it (Wednesday night). I asked this question, and it was told to me that it was a charge added when you have your HR20 hooked up via ethernet.

~Alan


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> I have a HR20-700 (but I didn't receive it until the Tuesday after 0190) and it was added to my account the night that I activated it (Wednesday night). I asked this question, and it was told to me that it was a charge added when you have your HR20 hooked up via ethernet.
> 
> ~Alan


I activated a new HR20-700 2 weeks ago and have not seen that charge or the others being discussed.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> I think they are differentiating existing customers by those that already have HD equipment and HD activated on their accounts (legacy HD equipment) versus "remaining legacy customers" referring to existing customers who do not yet have HD equipment. For new customers and existing customers who add HD equipment to their accounts where they did not currently have HD equipment - those are the ones who would have to pay $4.99 to get those exclusively HD (i.e. no SD counterparts) channels.
> 
> For those not yet seeing the lines being posted by others on their accounts yet, has your account cycled to the next billing period? I think mine tends to be one of the later ones to cycle, so people tend to see these things a lot sooner than I do.


In any case I wouldn't recommend removing an HR10 from your account till this is known for sure.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

henryld said:


> I activated a new HR20-700 2 weeks ago and have not seen that charge or the others being discussed.


Only people who have been participating in the CE program and had their units networked got this. And then not even all of them.


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2006)

Sirshagg said:


> Only people who have been participating in the CE program and had their units networked got this. And then not even all of them.


Mine is networked but I am not in the CE program. That probably explains why I have not seen it.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Sirshagg said:


> Only people who have been participating in the CE program and had their units networked got this. And then not even all of them.


While I participated in the CE program with my HR20-100 twice before it broke and I replaced it with the HR20-100, I didn't receive this charge until I activated the HR20-700 and deactivated the HR20-100.

I don't think it has anything to do with the CE program.

~Alan


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2006)

The billing cycle thing might have something to do with it; I get billed at the end of each month so I will keep an eye on my account activity as that approaches.


----------



## ahintz (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm billed on the third of each month (Plus HD DVR and just added the Sports Pack) and have none of the extra charges reported here. Just adding another data point to the mix.

--Andrew


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

Okay...I checked my recent activity, and noticed that they had removed HD Access. I had not read this thread previously, and not wanting to miss the new channels. - I called D* and had it restored. 

Question....did I mess myself up when it comes time to determine who is grandfathered? 

btw, Premonition and The Number 23 were horrible movies. 

09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx0408 HD Access $7.99 $0.40 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx0408 HD Access $-7.99 $-0.40 
09/09/2007 xxxxxxxx0516 Premonition ADT $3.99 $0.20 
09/09/2007 xxxxxxxx0516 The Number 23 ADT $3.99 $0.20 
09/09/2007 xxxxxxxx0516 Zodiac ADT $3.99 $0.20 
09/08/2007 xxxxxxxx1602 Leased Receiver $4.66 $0.24 
09/07/2007 xxxxxxxx - Monthly Bill $0.00 $0.00 
09/07/2007 xxxxxxxx1993 Additional Receiver - Charge $4.99 $0.25 
09/07/2007 xxxxxxxx0408 HBO - Charge $13.00 $0.65 
09/07/2007 xxxxxxxx0408 TOTAL CHOICE PLUS $51.99 $2.60 
09/07/2007 xxxxxxxx0408 DIRECTV DVR Service $5.99 $0.30 
09/07/2007 xxxxxxxx6777 Leased Receiver $4.99 $0.25 
09/07/2007 xxxxxxxx0408 DIRECTV Protection Plan - Charge $5.99 $0.30 
09/07/2007 xxxxxxxx0516 Leased Receiver $4.99 $0.25 
09/07/2007 xxxxxxxx0408 HD Access $9.99 $0.50 
09/07/2007 xxxxxxxx0408 NFL SUNDAY TICKET - Charge $49.80 $2.49 
09/05/2007 xxxxxxxx6408 NFL SUNDAY TICKET Superfan - Charge $33.00 $1.65
09/06/2007 xxxxxxxx0408 NASCAR HotPass 2007 - Charge $19.99 $1.00


----------



## HOAGIEHEAD (Jan 25, 2006)

I just checked my recent bill activity and as of today they have removed my HD access and credited me. Should I call them (D*) OR just wait this out and see what happens.


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

I have the -7.99 HD Access as well, dated today.
I better have HD when I get home, things are scheduled to record.

Anyone whos programming is not showing HD Access anymore can confirm if they have HD channels?


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

HOAGIEHEAD said:


> I just checked my recent bill activity and as of today they have removed my HD access and credited me. Should I call them (D*) OR just wait this out and see what happens.


I'd wait it out. Looks like everyone had it reapplied within the day.

Not knowing about this, I called Customer Service. They noticed that according to her system it would be disconnected today, but she reapplied the HD Access for me. Now I'm wondering if I screwed up their "identification" method..


----------



## HOAGIEHEAD (Jan 25, 2006)

NYSmoker said:


> I have the -7.99 HD Access as well, dated today.
> I better have HD when I get home, things are scheduled to record.
> 
> Anyone whos programming is not showing HD Access anymore can confirm if they have HD channels?


Just called home and spoke with my son. All channles seem to be up and running.


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

HOAGIEHEAD said:


> Just called home and spoke with my son. All channles seem to be up and running.


OK good, I can't miss my American Chopper on Discovery HD, I am addicted after only discovering the show a couple of months ago.


----------



## Ronder (Jul 9, 2007)

Does this look right for Premier package (free)(the one I signed up with the ST deal) one hr20 and one basic box?

08/14/2007 xxxxxxxx - Payment - CCard $-89.25 $0.00 
*08/14/2007 xxxxxxxx5136 Primary Leased Receiver $-4.99 $-0.28 
08/14/2007 xxxxxxxx5136 Primary Leased Receiver - Charge $4.99 $0.28 *
08/14/2007 xxxxxxxx5136 NFL SUNDAY TICKET - Charge $69.99 $3.50 
08/14/2007 xxxxxxxx5136 HD Access $9.99 $0.50 
08/14/2007 xxxxxxxx9208 Leased Receiver $4.99 $0.28

The Bold ones look like da double dip.

Plus the number do not add up , even without the Double dip

Thanks


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

08/14/2007 xxxxxxxx5136 Primary Leased Receiver *$-4.99 $-0.28* 
08/14/2007 xxxxxxxx5136 Primary Leased Receiver - *Charge $4.99 $0.28*

Appears to be a credit then a charge


----------



## HOAGIEHEAD (Jan 25, 2006)

Has anyone who has had recent reversal of HD access actually had the HD programming go off the air? My HD access has been removed, not by my hands mind you, but as of this writting I still have HD access.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

i spoke with a supervisor in retention about this matter yesterday after i had noticed on the dtv website under the my programming tab that hd access wasnt listed and i had also received the charge then the credit. she told me it's because they are working on the hd access right now with the addition to the channels. guess they are just tweaking things. if u go thru the change my programming thingy......u will also notice hd access isnt checked. but when u get to the last page when u accept changes and it shows all of your programming........hd access IS listed.


----------



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

HOAGIEHEAD said:


> Just called home and spoke with my son. All channles seem to be up and running.


Its all ok here too, and i do have the $7.99 fee as recent activity...

09/12/2007	xxxxxxxx2898	HD Access $-7.99 $0.00


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

Thats two (2) confirmations. Glad to see that.


----------



## Ext 721 (Feb 26, 2007)

FlyBono24 said:


> Jesus Christ these people are friggin morons...
> 
> I just checked my bill right now:
> 
> ...


$70 for a flat rate. If you take your car in to "flat rate $80 repair auto" and the guy taps your engine with a hammer, and it works fine for the next two years....would you get mad at the $80 hammer tap, knowing full well if it took the guy 10 hours, you'd be charged the same amount?

If he'd been there 4 hours, then handed you a bill for $30 for the extra three hours...would you happily pay it?

If you'd prefer idiots who take your whole day up figuring out the problem to a skilled diagnostician who can figure it out in 2 miunutes, and fix it in three, hire the kid next door.

I got that all the time as an installer. "that's IT? that's ALL you did? I want a refund!!!"

as the old joke goes,

There once was a man who took his car to every auto shop in town, and no-one could fix it. Time and time again, they'd scratch their heads and shrug their shoulders.

Finally, he took it to "old gus" who listened to it run a few seconds, took out a brass hammer, aimed carefully and WHACK! the engine purred like a kitten.

Gus gave him the bill: $90...the man was outraged...."you're charging me $90 for a whack with a hammer? that's outrageous!!!"

Gus took the bill back, and re-wrote it.

hammer tap: $5

knowing exactly where to hit: $45

knowing exactly how hard to hit: $40

itemized bill: $1


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

I finally went to the D website and saw I had the items in billing with a zero charge. And yes I still have my HD channels


----------



## kaysersoze (Feb 28, 2006)

When D* changed from the HD package to the HD access they created a number of different tiers that correspond to the level of programming you have. These tiers are authorized automatically when HD access is added. What we are seeing is that the new HD tiers have been added to the system and D* is going through cancelling then re-adding the HD access so that you will have the correct tier when the programming is active. This is why people are seeing credits and charges of differing amounts all with the same net result. This is in no way a signal that the new channels are imminent.


Bottom line: the programming is not there yet, but the packages are in the system.


----------



## 66stang351 (Aug 10, 2006)

Got the line items below today. I no have a 7.99 credit on my account as they did the minus but not the plus yet. BTW the minus at the bottom of the list appeared first and the others were at least 3 hours later showing up.

09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx6946 Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx6946 Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx6946 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx6946 HD Access $-7.99 $0.00


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx - Monthly Bill $0.00 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx DIRECTV DVR Service $5.99 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Network: CBS from NYC/LA $2.25 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Network: ABC from NYC/LA $2.25 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx TOTAL CHOICE PLUS-no local $48.99 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Additional Receiver - Charge $4.99 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Additional Receiver - Charge $4.99 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Network: PBS $1.50 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Network: CW $1.50 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Leased Receiver $4.99 $0.35 
09/11/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx HD Access $9.99 $0.00 

Mine still looks the same as usual...

~Alan


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Same here but my billing cycle isnt for another week or so.


----------



## beavis (Jun 9, 2005)

Ext 721 said:


> $70 for a flat rate. If you take your car in to "flat rate $80 repair auto" and the guy taps your engine with a hammer, and it works fine for the next two years....would you get mad at the $80 hammer tap, knowing full well if it took the guy 10 hours, you'd be charged the same amount?
> 
> If he'd been there 4 hours, then handed you a bill for $30 for the extra three hours...would you happily pay it?
> 
> ...


QFMFT!


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2006)

For several months now my online activity totals have not matched my actual bill. Not sure what is going on but I have had to call multiple times to get it straightened out with little success. My current statement was $10 too high and now my online activity shows a $10 credit without me calling. They really have a problem with their accounting.


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

Well thankfully I am was at my parent's house. D* put the new HD programming on their account, but they -7.99 the HD Access & never put it back on to zero it out. So of course, channels 72+ were showing a 721 message. Had to call and presto all was fixed and on recent activity the HD Access 7.99 charge appeared, zeroing out the programming that shouldn't have been taken off the account. I guess everyone needs to be vigilant of this happening by accident as our accounts get the new HD programming put on them.


09/12/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx HD Access $7.99 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx HD Access $-7.99 $0.00


----------



## tsmithfd (Jan 8, 2007)

How are you guys getting your HD access for $7.99 mine was 10.99 and then dropped to 9.99 a few months back?


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

The charge credited and rebilled is for the balance of the billing month (partial month) Mine was 7 and some odd amount of change.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Alan Gordon said:


> 09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx - Monthly Bill $0.00 $0.00
> 09/12/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx DIRECTV DVR Service $5.99 $0.00
> 09/12/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Network: CBS from NYC/LA $2.25 $0.00
> 09/12/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Network: ABC from NYC/LA $2.25 $0.00
> ...


I'm wondering if I should switch to Plus HD DVR just to be sure that DirecTV doesn't have to change my package so I'm able to see the DirecTV channels later and losing my "grandfather" status... if there is going to be a "grandfather status".

The only thing that bugs me (besides the extra $2.00) is that if I still have to get the HD Extra package, that would be $6.99 extra...

~Alan


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

just check mine tonight and discovered these goodies in recent activity. but whats the Sports HD?

09/12/2007	xxxxxxxx3186	Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
09/12/2007	xxxxxxxx3186	Cinemax HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/12/2007	xxxxxxxx3186	Starz HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/12/2007	xxxxxxxx3186	HD Access	$9.99	$0.55


----------



## AirShark (Oct 28, 2006)

Here's another new $0 charge item that I haven't seen in this thread yet:

08/29/2007	xxxxxxxx1788	HR20 New Service - Charge $0.00 $0.00


I only have one HR20 that's been active for over 6 months....no changes to my programming package, no call to customer service recently.


You know what's even more odd about that? The receiver in the house that ends with **1788 is a D10.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Jusxt looked at my activity again this morning, last night the HD access was credited, this morning is shows the exact same charge being added back on


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

Well of course I get home last night and have no HD channels above Showtime HD, my HD locals and RSNs are there however. Refreshing does nothing and it took a phone call, from my wife as I was watching the Mets bury the Braves, to get them back.


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

MikeR said:


> I'd wait it out. Looks like everyone had it reapplied within the day.
> 
> Not knowing about this, I called Customer Service. They noticed that according to her system it would be disconnected today, but she reapplied the HD Access for me. Now I'm wondering if I screwed up their "identification" method..


Well....I created a mess for myself. I had not read this thread before I called the CSR yesterday, and had the HD Access charge reapplied to my account....

09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx0408 *HD Access $7.66 $0.38* "automated"
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx1993 Additional Receiver - Disconnect Adj $-3.99 $-0.20 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx0408 *HD Access $7.99 $0.40 * my call
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx0408 HD Access $-7.99 $-0.40

Any suggestions? Should I have them specifically remove the 9/12 entry so as to prevent missing any new channels. If I had not called yesterday morning, I would have been missing all of the HD channels last night. As it was, I had the 721 error on ESPNHD and ESPN2HD until 10:00pm.


----------



## sheepishlion (Dec 4, 2005)

AirShark said:


> Here's another new $0 charge item that I haven't seen in this thread yet:
> 
> 08/29/2007	xxxxxxxx1788	HR20 New Service - Charge $0.00 $0.00


Same here. Wonder if that is for those of us with TC are getting so we are grandfathered in. At least I won't be paying more for the HD channels I already receive.

08/30/2007	xxxxxxxxxxxx	HR20 New Service - Charge $0.00 $0.00
08/29/2007	xxxxxxxxxxxx	- Monthly Bill	$0.00	$0.00
08/29/2007	xxxxxxxxxxxx	DIRECTV DVR Service	$5.99	$0.37
08/29/2007	xxxxxxxxxxxx	TOTAL CHOICE	$47.99	$3.00
08/29/2007	xxxxxxxxxxxx	HD Access	$9.99	$0.62
08/29/2007	xxxxxxxxxxxx	Leased Receiver	$4.99	$0.32
08/29/2007	xxxxxxxxxxxx	Additional Receiver - Charge	$4.99	$0.31


----------



## mburns (Sep 2, 2007)

HOAGIEHEAD said:


> Has anyone who has had recent reversal of HD access actually had the HD programming go off the air? My HD access has been removed, not by my hands mind you, but as of this writting I still have HD access.


yes my channels did go offline had to re add hd access on website.


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

NYSmoker said:


> Well of course I get home last night and have no HD channels above Showtime HD, my HD locals and RSNs are there however. Refreshing does nothing and it took a phone call, from my wife as I was watching the Mets bury the Braves, to get them back.


Low and behold a quick check of my recent activity this morning shows D* charged me again, automatically for the HD Access after I called and had them do it manually. They wanted to "investigate" as to not mess up anything. I asked if they could give a generic credit to me as to not mess up anything but a supervisor got involved.


----------



## stsrep (Mar 10, 2007)

So far,I've seen no changes to my account at all.
I'm a Premier customer with the protection plan,Sunday Ticket with Superfan, along with 3 HR20's and two H20's on my account.
My billing cycle ended last month so maybe this all happens tied in to that?? 
I did see a bull**** Tenn Satellite Tax appear on my bill last month for $13.00 which I paid but had no advance notice of. 
Other than that,nothing else.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

this is what is at my Directv account and it all looks good to me

09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx - Monthly Bill $0.00 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx PREMIER - Charge $99.99 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx DIRECTV Protection Plan - Charge $5.99 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Leased Receiver $4.99 $0.25 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx NFL SUNDAY TICKET - Charge $49.80 $0.00 
09/11/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/11/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/11/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/11/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx HD Access $9.99 $0.00


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

Follow up from previous -

I also created an issue when I checked my online activity and had them manually add the HD Access again. Of course, they could have given some warning...After the fix, I can barely keep track of what transpired: (It appears they had to rebuild my billing cycle, and include the +/- charge for HD access)

09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx0408 HD Access $7.66 $0.38 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx0408 TOTAL CHOICE PLUS $39.86 $1.99 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx0408 HBO - Charge $9.97 $0.50 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx0408 DIRECTV DVR Service $4.59 $0.23 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx0408 DIRECTV Protection Plan - Charge $4.59 $0.23 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx0408 HD Access $-7.66 $-0.38 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx0408 TOTAL CHOICE PLUS $-39.86 $-1.99 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx0408 HD Access $-7.66 $-0.38 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx0408 DIRECTV Protection Plan - Disconnect Adj $-4.59 $-0.23 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx0408 DIRECTV DVR Service $-4.59 $-0.23 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx0408 HBO - Disconnect Adj $-9.97 $-0.50 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx0408 DIRECTV Protection Plan - Charge $4.59 $0.23 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx0408 DIRECTV DVR Service $4.59 $0.23 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx0408 DIRECTV Protection Plan - Disconnect Adj $-4.59 $-0.23 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx0408 DIRECTV DVR Service $-4.59 $-0.23 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx0408 HD Access $7.66 $0.38 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx1993 Additional Receiver - Disconnect Adj $-3.99 $-0.20 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx0408 HD Access $7.99 $0.40 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx0408 HD Access $-7.99 $-0.40


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

Since no real value is being having by a myriad of people posting 'me, too" messages about HD changes in their bills, can we close this thread?


----------



## kaysersoze (Feb 28, 2006)

jwd45244 said:


> Since no real value is being having by a myriad of people posting 'me, too" messages about HD changes in their bills, can we close this thread?


Yes, Please -- the problem has been explained. D* is running batches of accounts to make sure they have all the different tiers for HD. Calling the csr's won't help because they do not know anything. If you are missing channels by all means call or better yet re-add the service online, but posting your details here and calling D* is just creating unneccessary headaches for yourself.


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

kaysersoze said:


> Yes, Please -- the problem has been explained. D* is running batches of accounts to make sure they have all the different tiers for HD. Calling the csr's won't help because they do not know anything. If you are missing channels by all means call or better yet re-add the service online, but posting your details here and calling D* is just creating unneccessary headaches for yourself.


It is not as simple as calling or doing it yourself. I did that (called) and got hit with a second charge.


----------



## HOAGIEHEAD (Jan 25, 2006)

NYSmoker said:


> It is not as simple as calling or doing it yourself. I did that (called) and got hit with a second charge.


Previously I posted all was working fine, as stated by previous folks I also had then lost access. I called last night had them reintall it and lo and behold this is what my activty looks like.

Date Access Card Description Amount Tax 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx6146 HD Access $7.33 $0.44 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx6146 HD Access $-7.66 $-0.46 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx6146 HD Access $7.66 $0.46 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx6146 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx6146 HD Access $-7.66 $-0.46

Looks like things are alright but little confusing. What I do like is the 4th line "Starz HD". Soon ladies and gentlemen real soon:hurah: :hurah: :hurah:


----------

